# Looking for a up-grade



## smokinggator (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok, I have reeeeaaaaly enjoyed my char-griller pro, but I am thinking of upgrade. I would like the new smoker to have more space and be made of thicker, longer lasting metal. I like the side fire-box way of cooking. Again I like my char-griller, but  it is starting to get a little worn. Budget $800 to $1,000. I live in North Central florida, so any local dealers advice would be helpful. Actually, any ideas would be great. Thanks in advance. -Smokinggator


----------



## olewarthog (Jan 1, 2010)

This is a little more than your budget, but well worth the $$$.  They are built in SE Ga.

http://www.pigroast.com/48pages/model48p.htm


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 1, 2010)

All I can say is sve alittle more money and as far the smoker it's really easy to say

LANG

Your close to enough on the money part so keep saving. I am


----------



## carpetride (Jan 1, 2010)

Stumps was running a special on his "baby" stumps for $1,000.  Bet you could find a used one a little cheaper...not sure if the space would be what you want or not.


----------



## scpatterson (Jan 1, 2010)

Check out craigslist around yur area. I see alot of used Langs on there and some others..I have a lang and love it and will say if i was you to save yur money and get on.....


----------



## rickw (Jan 2, 2010)

If you have a BassPro in your area they carry  Horizon smokers


----------



## smokinggator (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I will research the Lang and the Horizon. There are Bass shops in Orlando and I like the fact that I can see what I am buying before purchasing. Also, if I go that route, I will save shipping. I have looked on craiglist and other type sites, and nothing has really come up. I did look at a used Tucker that was on the side of the road. It was $1,500 (new about $3,000) and need some replacements parts, but I didn't think it was quite what I was looking for. It sold before I had finished my research, so I never got a chance to make an offer. Anyway, Thanks again. -Smokinggator


----------



## ryan in louisville (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm not sure you'll save on shipping. I have looked at BPS for Horizon smokers and found that they ship to you and charge the same as buying directly from Horizon. They have the 16" in store, that's it.


----------



## chiggerbait (Jan 4, 2010)

You might want to check with Bellfab over in Tulsa.  I picked up a 24x36 of 5/16 steel from him about a month ago and he was working with a freight company dock to dock for less than $200. His standard 24x36 at that time was $450.
Chigger


----------



## smokinggator (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input. Chiggerbait, Could you post pictures of you Bell? Thanks, Smokinggator


----------



## div (Jan 5, 2010)

Ditto   forget everything else ...


----------



## jdt (Jan 5, 2010)

I also have a bellfab, if you want a conventional offset his prices are hard to beat
24 x 48 for $700 out of 5/16 steel, his trailer units cost less than most other companies want for a 24 x 42 patio style. 

http://www.bellfab.com/

don't get me wrong I would have loved to have a lang but $2000 for a pit for backyard use is a little much, If I ever get serious about comp or vending then I will strive for a jambo but a lang is one hellava nice second fiddle lol.


----------

